# Coding resolved symptoms



## chetubig001 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have an Indication stating: Hematochezia, now resolved.  Am I correct in thinking that this is not codeable because there is no current symptom and that i would have to query the Physician?


----------



## okiesawyers (Jan 26, 2010)

See ICD-9 2009 Professional edition page 17, #8 of the coding guidelines.  A condition that has been fully treated and no longer exists should not be coded.  See followup codes such as V67.9 or V67.59.


----------



## scorrado (Jan 26, 2010)

Did the doctor have the pt come back to see if the problem still existed and then when the pt was seen they stated that the problem had resloved?


----------

